# How to fix a rusty knife handle



## da_mich* (Mar 15, 2021)

I made a new video about fixing a rusty knife handle. Maybe it helps anybody here. If you wait a little bit you can watch it in 4k.

Link:


----------



## Krouton (Mar 15, 2021)

Thank you for this, I have a couple western handles that I need to do this to. So far I've only done Wa handled knives but thisvideo helped a lot.


----------



## DDCarter (Mar 25, 2021)

useful, thanks for sharing


----------



## whirlwynds (Apr 19, 2021)

very nice work. two questions: what kind of glue do you use? ponal? and do you find that it's sufficient to hand hold the knife when you drill out the pins, or do you think clamping might help?


----------



## da_mich* (Apr 19, 2021)

whirlwynds said:


> very nice work. two questions: what kind of glue do you use? ponal? and do you find that it's sufficient to hand hold the knife when you drill out the pins, or do you think clamping might help?



Thanks, i use 2k epoxy glue. I have only a very small drill press. I have much more power in my arms then the drill press. So i can hold it very easy. With a bigger drill press it´s saver to clamp it into a vice.


----------



## Cener509 (Jun 24, 2021)

You did great video!

Bigger means if we have drill press like this one, can we easily drill out the pins? For my information, If someone have this type of drill press and can we take service through them for this types of clamp or pins?


----------



## da_mich* (Jun 24, 2021)

Thanks, you don´t ned a drill press. You need only a drilling machine. Yes it work with all kind of real pins. It does not matter if it is a pin from a airplane or from a knife. All pins work with the same principle(deforming the head). It does not work with mosaic pins because they are not real pins. It´s only a glued optic element.


----------



## tostadas (Jun 24, 2021)

How did you know that the handle was rusted underneath the scales, before removing them?


----------



## da_mich* (Jun 24, 2021)

You can see it in the video. Rust expand and then there is a gap between metal and handle.


----------



## phoka (Jun 24, 2021)

Thanks for the video, very helpful!


----------



## adam92 (Jun 25, 2021)

where can I get the pin like the video shown? Is it possible to drill with rotary tools?


----------



## da_mich* (Jun 25, 2021)

You can get in in every hardware store. It´s a simple 8mm x 1000mm brass rod. Drill it with a drilling machine. For a 8mm Pin you need a ~8,2mm drill bit


----------



## Ericfg (Jun 26, 2021)

whirlwynds said:


> do you find that it's sufficient to hand hold the knife when you drill out the pins, or do you think clamping might help?



Not OP but use a clamp or two; especially when using power tools. AND EYE PROTECTION (like OP showed.)

There's a lot of bad info in this video along with some very good info as well.


----------

